# Deep Stud Finder - 1.5" S. Yellow Pine



## hagler (Mar 2, 2012)

I have s. Yellow pine lining the walls of our barn (tongue & groove), installed horizontally. Nails were placed at an angle through the tongue and down into the studs. I'm having trouble locating the nails (studs) with my regular zircon stud finder. What can i use to help me get them located better? Something with a better deep scan? Please advise - need studs to install cross ties, hooks, etc... Thank you for the help!


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Strong magnet might work.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the walls 1-1/2" thick why would you need to find a stud?
That wall's more then thick enough to support just about anything you would be hanging on it.


----------



## hagler (Mar 2, 2012)

Need to install cross ties which hold the pull of a horse's head...so, into a stud is ideal for strength. What kind of magnet? Or any other ideas for deep stud finder-accurate? Thanks


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know if this will help or not, but I've probably got 4 different brands of stud finders, and none of them seem to work for everything. Most are hit and miss when you use them. Then, I saw this on tv, and got one for christmas. It's the best stud finder I ever had! I even got my dad one next christmas, and he loves it too. It shows you the location, and thickness of the stud, not just the edges. I've used it through panelling and drywall and it worked great. Not sure of it's limitations.

http://www.amazon.com/ProSensor-710...F8&qid=1406414850&sr=8-3&keywords=stud+finder

I tried it, and mine will go through 3/4" wood at the most.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

You may want to search google or amazon.com for "Metal Detector Wand"

http://www.amazon.com/Detector-6-in...06580707&sr=8-9&keywords=metal+detector+wands


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

hagler said:


> ........Nails were placed at an angle through the tongue and down into the studs.........


You are in luck because since all common stud finders just find the location of a screw or nail, when you find a nail in your wall you can be pretty sure it is centered because it was a hand drive in a naked stud.
Compare that to how much off stud center drywall screws can be where the installation can be way off.
A strong magnet like this can likely be obtained locally:
http://www.amazon.com/3pc-Super-Str...406605170&sr=1-10&keywords=stud+finder+magnet


----------

